# Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2016)

*Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*​Antworten vom Thünen Institut - wir fragten nach:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320493

*Vorbemerkung von mir:*
Seit über 35 Jahre gehe ich an/auf/in der Ostsee auf Dorsch.

Am Beginn auch in der Brandung, immer mit dem Kleinboot (habe schon seit 1980 den Bootsführerschein Küste), vom Kutter, mit der Spinnrute und Wathose....

Ich habe mehrere Wellen mitgemacht, bei denen auf Grund des schon immer stark schwankenden Bestandes beim Dorsch nicht nur meine persönlichen Fänge, sondern auch die aller Mitangler, sehr stark schwankten.

Von "eh sinnlos, gehn wir Butt fangen" bis "naja 20 Dorsche um die 50 cm, war heute nicht so gut.." war da ALLES dabei .

Und *IMMER *grundsätzlich orientiert am Bestand der Dorsche - waren mehr da, sah man mehr (Echolot) und fing man mehr.

Ebenso werde ich weiterhin - wie mir bekannte Kutterkäptns und Kollegen vom Boot wie auch die Berufsfischerei - immer versuchen, auf dem Echolot nicht nur Kanten, Rinnen, Wracks und Berge, sondern auch Dorsch"schwärme" zu finden.

Die sich ja bei bestimmten Wetter/Windlagen und auch zum Laichen immer wieder bilden!
Und unabhängig davon, ob Wissenschaftler den Dorsch explizit als Schwarmfisch bezeichnen oder nicht. Das ist semantische Spielerei aus dem Elfenbeinturm, abseits jeder Praxis, von solchen Wissenschaftlern.

Wenn dazu die gleichen Wissenschaftler noch zugeben (Protokoll Rodust, "Runder Tisch zur Ostseefischerei" (wurde erst später in "Runder Tisch Dorsch" umbenannt, als Kritik kam)), dass ein Verzicht deutscher Angler über Baglimit, Schonmaß und Schonzeiten etc. den Berufsfischern zugeschlagen wird  -
und weil das errechnete und nicht reale Minderfänge der Angler sind, dann am Ende mehr und nicht weniger Dorsch aus der Ostsee kommen wird,...
weil der selbe Wissenschaftler zugibt, sich nur auf Zahlen der Vergangenheit zu berufen und die in die Zukunft hochzurechnen (und daraus auch schliesst, dass Anglerfänge unabhängig vom Bestand sind - anstatt sich zu fragen, ob da vielleicht seine Zahlen nicht stimmen könnten.....), wirds für mich persönlich vollends absurd...

*Das Schlimme:*
Morgen, am 10. Oktober 2016 will Europa (Fischereiminister) beschliessen, wie nun der Dorsch gemanaged und die Berufsfischerei gerettet und/oder gepampert (4 Millionen sind im Gespräch für Fischer - NULL für Anglertourismus/Gewerbe) werden soll!

Von Anglern, Angeltourismus, Gewerbe rund um Angler ist da nirgends die Rede - nur dass die deutschen Angler für Fischerei (s.o., vor allem dänische) verzichten sollen (wodurch, (siehe auch hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4580478#post4580478) MEHR Dorsch aus der Ostsee rauskommt statt weniger.

*NUR NICHT berechenbare Minderfänge z. B. dänischer und schwedischer Angler sollen dem Bestand zu Gute kommen!!*

Warum auch sich als Fischereiverbände getarnte Naturschutzverbände wie der DAFV  - und auch speziell seine Landesverbände in Schleswig Holstein und Mecklenburg Vorpommern - trotzdem den Unterstützern vor allem der nichtdeutschen Berufsfischerei (*der DFV verlangte NIE eine Beteiligung der Angler!!*) wie der SPD-EU-Abgeordneten Rodust und den Berufsfischereifreunden vom Thünen Institut GEGEN Angler, Angeltourismus, Angelkutter und Gewerbe angeschlossen haben, *und schon im Vorfeld von Gesprächen (dokumentiert) FREIWILLIG Verzichtsangebot der Angler an die Politik machen, wird das Geheimnis dieser Anglerfeinde bleiben.*


Bevor ich zum Schluss zu meinem persönlichen Fazit komme, hier mein Mailverkehr mit Dr. Christopher Zimmermann zum Thema, nachdem ich nachgehakt hatte: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320493




			
				Anfrage an TI schrieb:
			
		

> Anfrage zum Dorschmanagement, zur Veröffentlichung
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr Zimmermann,
> im Zuge der Debatte um das Dorschmanagement würde ich ich freuen, wenn Sie mir einige Fragen beantworten könnten.
> ...





			
				1. Antwort TI schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> Sie müssen uns ganz sicher nicht vom wirtschaftlichen Wert der marinen Angelfischerei überzeugen - auch dazu kommt ein erheblicher Teil der Daten von uns, und wir werden nicht müde, darauf hinzuweisen, dass ein vernünftiges Management der Angler genau dies berücksichtigen muss.
> 
> ...





			
				meine Replik zur 1. Antwort schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Zimmermann,
> ich bedanke mich herzlichst für Ihre Antwort, auch wenn Sie unsere konkreten Fragen nicht (konkret) beantworten (wollten oder konnten).
> 
> Wir werden diese so veröffentlichen .
> ...





			
				erneute Antwort TI schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> keine Sorge, die Dorsche werden nicht aussterben, nur eben bei unverändert hohem oder unzureichend gesenktem Fischereidruck bis zum Ende des Vorhersagezeitraums (im zweiten Dokument, zu dem ich verlinkt hatte, bis 2027)  sich nicht erholen. Und natürlich erwarten auch wir, dass die Fangmengen ab einem bestimmten Punkt sinken, wenn der Bestand weiter schrumpft, in der Freizeitfischerei wie in der Berufsfischerei, nur haben wir eben im Zeitraum 2004-2015 keine mathematische Abhängigkeit der Fänge der Freizeitfischerei von der Dorschbiomasse identifizieren können. Dies ist der Zeitraum, für den uns überhaupt Daten vorliegen. Eine solche Funktion wäre aber für die Berücksichtigung in einer Vorhersage notwendig - wenigstens in diesem „historischen“ Bereich der Biomassen ist die Anglerentnahme davon unabhängig.
> 
> ...





			
				Meine Abschlussantwort schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr Zimmermann,
> 
> dass Sie die Politik(er/innen) verteidigen, die sie letztlich für die Lieferung von Zahlen bezahlen, ist mir klar – für mich bleibt das dennoch weiterhin, einseitige, reine Lobbypolitik gegen angelnde Bürger und damit zusammen hängende Gewerbe. Gerade weil keinerlei wirklich tragfähige Zahlen vorliegen, sondern nur auf Umfragen und Stichproben hochgerechnete Ergebnisse für Angler.
> Die zudem allen praktischen Erfahrungen widersprechen, gerade auch in vielen Onlinemedien, wo Fänge  zeitnah eingestellt werden, ist dies zu lesen, dass hier zwischen praktischem Angler und Aussage Wissenschaft/Politik enorme Differenzen sind
> ...




*Mein Fazit:*
Auf Grund dessen, dass sich Anglerfeinde aus der Politik wie Frau Rodust oder von Verbänden wie DAFV und Konsorten der Zahlen des Thünen Institutes bedienen, die vom TI dazu noch selber im eigenen Sinne (mehr Geld für Forschung bekommen) interpretiert werden, *werde ich persönlich als Angler zukünftig weder wie früher dafür werben, dem Thünen Institut bei der Ermittlung und Erhebung von Daten zu helfen, noch werde ich selber jemals Daten von mir und meinen Fängen diesem Institut zur Verfügung stellen.*

Thomas Finkbeiner

Weitere Infos um das Trauerspiel zur Beerdigung des Dorschangelns in der Ostsee:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305733
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320249
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320316
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320408
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319519
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320493
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320028
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320505
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320547


----------



## offense80 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Super Thomas!!

Wieder hast du uns belegen können, wie die Politik GEGEN die Freizeitangler arbeitet. Für mich auch völlig unverständlich das wir "beschnitten" werden, und die Fischer aus DK eine höhere Fangquote erhalten sollen ( oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden ) 

Eigentlich ist es alles wieder nur ein weiteres Beispiel, wie wir Angler und Bürger, wieder einmal von unseren Diäten schlürfenden Volksvertretern verarscht,verraten und verkauft werden. Als nächstes wird das Angeln auf Dorsch für uns ganz verboten, und im Gegenzug noch eine "Nichtfangsteuer" für Angler erhoben :r

DEUTSCHLAND GUUUUUT


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*



offense80 schrieb:


> ( oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden )


Es ist einfach die Systematik der Quotenregelung.
Zimmermann hatte ja im Protokoll beim zweiten runden Tisch bei Rodust ausgeführt, dass die berechenbaren Minderfänge deutscher Angler (Angler anderer Länder gibts keine Zahlen) letztlich der Berufsfischerei zufallen - und auf Grund dessen, dass die Dänen da die meiste Quote für Dorsch haben, kriegen die den Löwenanteil der errechneten Minderfänge deutscher Angler.

Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier ergibt sich für mich persönlich eine klar anglerfeindliche Grundhaltung aus folgender Aussage im Protokoll der Veranstaltung von Dr. Christopher Zimmermann, Institutsleiter vom TI (https://www.thuenen.de/de/of/personal/leitung/dr-christopher-zimmermann/), die er auf die Frage von Martin Momme (siehe: https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE/Fachinhalte/F/fischerei/organisationFischereiverwaltung.html, Fischereireferent, Küsten- und Muschelfischerei, Fischwirtschaft der obersten Fischereibehörde in SH), welchen Einfluss eine europaweite verpflichtende Regulierung der Angelfischerei (bag limits, Laichschonzeit, Mindestgröße) auf die Fangmöglichkeiten der kommerziellen Fischerei haben könnte.
> 
> *Sinngemäß zusammengefasst die Antwort von Zimmermann aus dem Protokoll:*
> Er führt aus, dass bisher *nur die deutschen Anglerfänge *in der ICES-Bestandberechnung und Vorhersage berücksichtigt werden würden.
> ...



Und NUR DIE NICHT ERRECHENBAREN Minderfänge der nichtdeutschen Angler sollen dem Bestand zu Gute kommen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Thünen hat mit seinen (vermuteten) Zahlen unser Grab geschaufelt, Rodust den Sarg gebaut und der DAFV mit seinen Mitgliedern die Sargnägel in die Dorschangelei gekloppt....

 Was bleibt uns? Thomas darf die hier am Dienstag die Grabrede halten #c

 Ohne Worte! Danke....


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Die Dänen wollen angeblich keine Quotenkürzung um mehr als 20% akzeptieren (da gibts ne Regelung, dass man bei zu schwachem Datenbestand nicht mehr kürzen darf)..

Wie sich die Deutschen (Minister Schmidt, CSU) positionieren, ist noch nicht bekannt.  
Der hat aber nicht nur Mails von mir bekommen (z. B. auch den Text hier), sondern auch von Vertretern aus Wirtschaft und Tourismus, die sich da klar für Angeln und Angler und gegen die Brüssler-Quotenunfug, bei dem durch Verzicht der Angler  nachher noch mehr Dorsch rauskommt, als wenn man Angler nicht beschränkt.

Zudem sind da ALLE Fischereiminister der EU da zum behscliessen, nicht nur die Ostseeanlieger..

Sollten sich die Dänen durchsetzen und die Quoten für die Berufsfischerei "nur" um 20 % gekürzt werden und dann noch jemand ernsthaft Beschränkungen für Angler fordern würde, dann würde ich persönlich denjenigen dringend den Gang zum Psychiater empfehlen - oder in die Grundschule, Grundrechenarten lernen......


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

oder in die Grundschule, Grundrechenarten lernen......
__________________
ich glaub, da sind die eh schon sitzen gebleben


----------



## Eisbär14 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Grundrechenarten hatte die gar nicht,
da gabs 3 Tage Schnellschule --* singen--turnen--wandern-- *und das auf Grund mangelnder Intelligenz nur halbtags.

Ich werde dann mal mein Dorschangelgerät morgen einmotten vieleicht können es meine Enkel noch gebrauchen.#q


----------



## exil-dithschi (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

im schwimmen auch ganz mies - abtauchen&untergehen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sollten sich die Dänen durchsetzen und die Quoten für die Berufsfischerei "nur" um 20 % gekürzt werden und dann noch jemand ernsthaft Beschränkungen für Angler fordern würde, dann würde ich persönlich denjenigen dringend den Gang zum Psychiater empfehlen - oder in die Grundschule, Grundrechenarten lernen......



Eventuell kommt dann der Vorschlag das Angeln auf Dorsch zum Bestandsschutz ganz zu verbieten.  Wer weiß das schon?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Es kann das alles passieren - dass DAFV, LSFV-SH und LFV MV schon im Vorfeld die Waffen streckten und freiwillige Angebote an die Politik machten (siehe auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320505, http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320408, http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320547, ), wird sicher nicht helfen, dass Angler oder das Angeln da ungeschorener als die Fischerei davon kommt, oder dass kein komplettes Dorschangelverbot kommt..

Wir werden sehen....


----------



## Micha383 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

eigentlich hatte ich geplant in 1 oder 2 jahren mir ausrüstung für dorsch zu besorgen und hin und wieder mal kutter und küsten angeln zu gehen aber bei der sachlage ist das vorhaben bis auf weiteres gestrichen.

So gibts halt nen Angeltouri weniger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

http://www.shz.de/regionales/schles...cher-eu-legt-dorschquote-fest-id15043591.html


----------



## Wollebre (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Werbung von shz.de wirst dann auch nicht mehr bekommen....


----------



## willmalwassagen (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Da ist mal wieder klar geworden, wo wir Angler politisch eingordnet werden. Unbedeutene Masse weil sie sich nicht vernünftig und wahlwirksam zur Wehr setzt.
Ein Anglerverband müsste alle Mitglieder auffordern, in den sozioalen Medien gegen den Dorschraubbau in der Ostsee vorzugehen. Alle Mitglieder müssten an die lokale Presse gehen mit Zahlen, Daten, Fakten.
Alle Verbände an die überregionale Presse. 
ich weiß natürlich dass der größte Teil der Mitglieder lieber seine Ruhe haben will und die Vereine ebenso.
Deshalb ist das ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen.


----------



## Salziges Silber (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

ich werde jetzt erstmal meinen anglerfrust mit eine runde dorsche in der dämmerung blinkern abbauen :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Auch schlimm:
Berufsfischerei hat Millionen Ausgleichszahlungen und Abwrackprämien etc. mit EU, Bundes- und Landeregierungen ausgehandelt, und das obwohl ja die "gesparte Quote", wenn ein Fischer aufgibt, nicht weg ist, sondern auf die restlichen verteilt wird...

Die als Fischereiverbände getarnten Naturschutzverbände DAFV, LSFV-SH und LFV-MV haben dagegen nicht nur gleich freiwillig Verzicht der Angler angeboten, die waren selbst dazu zu doof, um Ausgleichszahlungen für Betroffene herauszuhandeln, wie es die Berufsfischerei schaffte .

Sollte in 1 oder 2 Jahren dann der Bestand tatsächlich nach den Schätzungen z. B. eines Thünen Institutes (warum ich das nicht mehr Wissenschaft nennen will, könnt ihr im Eingangsposting lesen) wieder stärker befischt werden kann, können Berufsfischer wieder reinhauen, die mit Millionenkohle gerettet wurden..

Jeder Angelkutter, jeder Bootsvermieter, jede Pension, die aber aufgeben mussten, wenn nächstes Jahr keiner mehr oder nicht genug Angler kommen, weil die sagen "wir dürfen eh nix mehr mitnehmen" (ist halt was anderes als "wir haben leider nix gefangen"...) kriegt aber dank der "Arbeit" von DAFV und Konsorten KEINEN EINZIGEN CENT und bleibt dann weg vom Markt..


----------



## Keyless (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Das nächste wird dann die Scholle etc. sein, weil so unreglementiert wie jetzt kann das ja nicht weiter gehen!
 Ich weiss schon wie ich das beim Brandungsangeln handhaben werde(so es mal läuft-die Ansitze wo nichts läuft sieht ja auch keiner)-ist aber mit Boot nicht zu machen, ergo die Kutter etc. sind Geschichte.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Wegberger (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Hallo .

Scholle |bigeyes nein ... erstmal Hering, Makrele, Mefo und Lachs ganzjährig unter Anglerschutz stellen. Brandungsfischen sollte eh geächtet werden und Boote dürfen nur noch ohne Angelequipment aufs Meer.

Noch schüttelt ihr den Kopf...wartet mal 5 Jahre ab.

VG
Wegberger


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2016)

Aus informierten Kreisen hört man, dass Deutschland als Vorsitz der BALTFISH-Gruppe (Ostsee-Anrainerstaaten) mit dem Kompromissvorschlag 29 % Kürzung an den Start gehen will. 

Die dänische Position ist 20 % Kürzung maximal. 

Von den baltischen Staaten und Finnland weiß man nix Genaues. 

Polen und Schweden wollen die 88 % Kürzung durchsetzen, wie es ICES vorgeschlagen hat. 

Kein Mensch weiß genau, warum ausgerechnet die Polen sich hier so aus dem Fenster hängen. 

Schweden ist in solchen Fällen meistens auf Linie der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie-Verbände. 

Was am Ende rauskommt, ist völlig offen. Also irgendwas zwischen 20% und 88 % als Brüsseler Kompromiss. 

Auch eine Vertagung ist nicht ausgeschlossen. 

Man wird genau darauf schauen, wie sich das deutsche Ministerium verhält

Man hört also schon von "Kompromissvorschlägen" aus der Baltfishgruppe mit nur 29% Quotenkürzung für die Fischerei - da KANN KEINER (> natürlich leider doch, fehlender gesunder Menschenverstand und politisches Unvermögen) ernsthaft Angler einbeziehen wollen, wenn die Fischerei eigentlich knappe 90% liefern müsste...

Schweden und Polen wollen aber angeblich den ICES - Vorschlag (Schweden eh kaum Fischerei auf Westdorsch, Polen in der Hauptsache auf Ostdorsch (der ja nicht gefährdet sein soll) mit den knapp 90% und Einbeziehung der Angler....

Wie andere Staaten zu Einschränkungen für Anglern stehen, um mehr Quote für Fischer zu bekommen, ist nicht erfahrbar. Es geht ja aber mehr oder weniger nur um die Rettung der Dorsch-Fischerei, nicht Rettung der Dorsche oder Angler, da könnte man die Richtung erahnen..

Ebensowenig ist natürlich etwas zu erfahren, wie sich dazu DAFV, LSFV-SH und LFV-MV positionieren.

Ob die dann immer noch ihre freiwillig, ohne Not und vor allem ohne Verstand (siehe Anglerminderfänge generieren am Ende MEHR Dorschentnahme wg. Quote Fischerei) freiwilligen Verzicht der deutschen Angler hauptsächlich für dänische Fischerei propagieren wie bis jetzt, oder ob sie dann, wenn Fischerei die Quote nicht um knapp 90% kürzt, trotzdem noch ihre Angebote für Verzicht der Angler machen.....

Man hört aber auch schon, dass die (politische) Lage diesbezüglich zu kompliziert erscheint, so dass eine Entscheidung nun erst bei der nächsten Sitzung im November fallen soll und nicht morgen...

Ob das ein gutes oder schlechtes Zeichen für Angler wäre, kann ich nicht beurteilen...

Der 2016er Jahrgang scheint übrigens sehr gut auszufallen, wie man aus "Wissenschafts"kreisen hört (traue denen ja in keinster Weise mehr, auch wenn das ne gute Nachricht wäre) ....................






*PS:*
Falls ihr euch fragt, warum ihr solche Infos hier kostenlos bekommt, und nicht vom DAFV, LSFV-SH und LFV-MV, die ihr bezahlt:
Fragt das nicht mich!

Fragt es eure Verbanditen, die ihr bezahlt (warum auch immer)....................


----------



## Wegberger (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Hallo,



> Falls ihr euch fragt, warum ihr solche Infos hier kostenlos bekommt


Jetzt fange nicht an Abnicker zu überfordern .....|rolleyes die es nicht wissen, sitzen an obskuren Westensseen.

VG

Wegberger


----------



## Meefo 46 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Moin Thomas.

Danke für deinen Einsatz. Bin mal gespannt was dabei denn so 

rauskommt.

Und von diesen abnickern erwarte ich........nichts aber auch 

garnichts .:c


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Eisbär14 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Wie der 2016 Jahrgang soll gut ausgefallen sein....? sagt wer #t
Schlecht wäre es ja nicht. Aber ein weiser Man sagte einmal :...traue keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast....
Denn bei gewissen Institutionen bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Denn bei gewissen Institutionen bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher.


Deswegen: 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der 2016er Jahrgang scheint übrigens sehr gut auszufallen, wie man aus "Wissenschafts"kreisen hört (traue denen ja in keinster Weise mehr, auch wenn das ne gute Nachricht wäre) ....................



und:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Mein Fazit:*
> Auf Grund dessen, dass sich Anglerfeinde aus der Politik wie Frau Rodust oder von Verbänden wie DAFV und Konsorten der Zahlen des Thünen Institutes bedienen, die vom TI dazu noch selber im eigenen Sinne (mehr Geld für Forschung bekommen) interpretiert werden, *werde ich persönlich als Angler zukünftig weder wie früher dafür werben, dem Thünen Institut bei der Ermittlung und Erhebung von Daten zu helfen, noch werde ich selber jemals Daten von mir und meinen Fängen diesem Institut zur Verfügung stellen.*


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Region...legt-umstrittene-Dorschquote-fuer-Ostsee-fest


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Region...legt-umstrittene-Dorschquote-fuer-Ostsee-fest




Die schreiben in der Einleitung von "Rostocker Experten", dann vom Thünen- Institut. Was denn jetzt? Experten oder Thünen?

SInd das die, die jetzt die Fänge der Freizeitfischer plötzlich mit über 3000 Tonnen p.a. angeben?

Oder diejenigen, die behaupten, der Dorsch könne sich durch den  Klimawandel nicht mehr fortpflanzen und die bösen Raubfische wie Makrele  und Seelachs fressen die Dorsche (aber beim 2016'er Jahrgang waren die  bösen Raubfische nicht da und der Klimawandelw wurde ausgesetzt, weil  der Jahrgang wieder stark ist???)

http://www.daserste.de/information/w...orsch-100.html

Oder ist das der Dr. Zimmermann, der mir in einer Mail mitgeteilt hat,  dass der Verzicht der Angler nicht den Berufsfischern zu Gute kommt,  sondern den Beständen- hier aber dann doch etwas anderes sagt?

http://www.zeit.de/news/2016-10/09/fischerei-eu-legt-dorschquote-fuer-die-ostsee-fest-09085003

Zitat _"Nur ein Gesamtpaket von verschiedenen Maßnahmen kann eine  90-prozentige  Absenkung der Fangquote für die Berufsfischerei  verhindern", sagte  Fischereibiologe Zimmermann.
_
Sind anscheinend alles Experten- die würde ich alle als Nachfolger für Frau  Dr. im DAFV vorschlagen... Beste Voraussetzung für die Aufgabe- einfach  keine Ahnung haben (oder zumindest bei mir den Anschein erwecken).


----------



## Keyless (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Im Grunde werden also Zahlen ,die aus Stichproben/Umfragen, wann noch einmal? erhoben wurden dann noch hochgerechnet und als Ausganslage genommen-das diese auf irgendwelchen Schätzungen(HOCHRECHNUNGEN!) empirisch nicht(Wisssenschaftlich) belegt werden können ficht diese Leute nicht an.
Man hat sich also selber eine (irgendeine) Zahl erschaffen, aus der man heraus seine (hier genannt Gutachten) Studien erstellt und ad homie seine gesamten Berechnungen auf einem durch nichts gesichertem Grundwert anstellt!
Aber natürlich durch verschwurbeltes Professoren Blabla(mit vielen Fremdwörtern/wichtig!) davon ablenkt, dass man eigentlich keine Grundlagen hat und auch nichts weiss wovon man redet.
Wenn der Grundkonsenz einer Studie schon vorher feststeht, da der zahlt ja nicht das Gegenteil hören möchte, ist hier von "Wissenschaft" wie mittlerweile im gesamten Uni/Institutionen nicht mehr viel übrig! Das betrifft vor allem so Laber Science wie zb. Sozialwissenschaften, die ja hier auch sicher für die für die Umfragen/Stichpunkte die Parameter erstellt und ausgewertet haben-zufällige Ähnlichkeiten zu Parteienumfragen sollen hier nur am Rande erwähnt werden.
Diese Vorgehensweise(ohne gesicherte Werte, nach Glaubem und ich empfinde das so,habe das so erlebt) nennt man Bullshit sciense und genau das ist diese Studie von Herr Prof ., seinem Arbeitgeber.
Schön wäre noch die Geldgeber der Studie beim Namen zu nennen.
Gruss Ulf


----------



## Keyless (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Ok der ist nur Dr. als Prof. ist man quasi unantastbar-also ein Grund mehr sich so "richtig" ins Zeug zu legen:m.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Es gibt aber keine anderen Zahlen zu Anglerfängen as die von Thünen- also nimmt man entweder diese, um eine Grundlage für die Beschränkungen der Angler irgendwie anhand von Zahlen zu argumentieren oder man hat gar nichts mehr in der Hand! Deshalb kann man die Zahlen auch nicht prüfen- weil die Alternativen fehlen. Ich glaube wenn man die Zahlen von diesem Jahr nehmen würde, wäre das nicht einmal die Hälft an Fängen durch Angler. Ich bin ja nun mit Boot selber sehr viel auf der Ostsee um Fehmarn unterwegs und habe sehr viele Kontakte zu anderen Bootsbesitzern- die Fänge dieses Jahr liegen im Schnitt bei geschätzten 5 Dorschen (pro Boot und Tag, nicht Angler/ Tag!). Es gibt so viele Schneidertage und viele angeln schon nicht mehr auf Dorsch,sondern auf Platte.

Guckt Euch mal die aktuellen Fangmeldungen aus der Brandung an. Dorsche Fehlanzeige! Ob in Deutschland der Dänemark.

Alll das freut den Berufsfischer- denn durch die alten Zahlen dürfen die 2017 richtig Gas geben und mit freundlicher Genehmigung der EU und der Angelverbände die Bestände weiter reduzieren...


----------



## Flatfish86 (9. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Es gibt aber keine anderen Zahlen zu Anglerfängen as die von Thünen



Das stimmt so nicht.
Dorow & Arlinghaus kamen bereits im Jahr 2007 in ihrer Studie  alleine für MV auf über 3000 Tonnen geangelten Dorsch (s. Tabelle 4). 

https://www.agrar.hu-berlin.de/de/institut/departments/dntw/jp_bfm/publ_html/dorow-arlinghaus-2011


----------



## Keyless (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Ich will mich ja nicht wiederholen. Die angeführte Statistik/Erhebung ist von 2007!? 
 Hier(ohne ins Detail zu gehen) eine einfache Fragestellung, wer hat die Daten erhoben, unter welcher Fragestellung, wer wurde befragt(Beruflich/Hobby%), wie war die Fragestellung(sind sie eher dafür-weniger etc.), wie viele Datensätze hat man hier auch noch s.o. erhoben, wie ist die interne Wichtung  -nach Auftrag/oder völlig ohne.
 So wo sind die belastbaren empirischen Daten Aufgrund dessen was auch immer berechnet und am Ende etwas geschlussfolgert wird?
 Mit "Wissenschaft" hat das nichts zu tun! 
 Ich wiederhole mich Bullshit !
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Nach meinen Infos (sofern nicht irgendwelche dringenderen Dinge passieren, Terror etc.), plant das ZDF-Studio Brüssel heute zu berichten über die Sitzung.

Beispiel für die Berufsfischer würde aus SH kommen, von Anglern und Angeln hab ich nix gehört...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Anglerfeinde am Werk:
http://www.ostsee-zeitung.de/Extra/Meinung/Leserbriefe/Leserbriefe-Rostock/Und-die-Angler


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

http://www.zeit.de/news/2016-10/09/fischerei-eu-legt-dorschquote-fuer-die-ostsee-fest-09085003

http://www.arcor.de/content/aktuell...-Dorschquote-für-die-Ostsee-fest,content.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Minister Schmidt  im Video bei der Ankunft, auch zum Westdorsch:





https://tvnewsroom.consilium.europa...arrival-and-doorstep-de-schmidt-57fb47bb66e24


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Immerhin hat er bei "weiteren Maßnahmen" Angler mal nicht ins Spiel gebracht..

Wie er sich da aber mit seinem Stab in den Verhandlungen einbringt, weiss ja nun auch keiner - sobald ich mehr erfahre, lest ihrs hier..


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Anglerfeindin Rodust (Europaabgeordnete SPD) hat sich auch nochmal gemeldet und will immer noch (deutsche) Angler einschränken, um (vor allem dänischen) Fischern zu helfen:
http://ulrike-rodust.eu/2016/keine-politische-quote-fuer-dorschfischerei/


----------



## Deep Down (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Na, da ist der Drops doch längst gelutscht. 
Wir Angler werden vom Minister gar nicht erwähnt.
In der Not dürfen wir Angler nun hinhalten, um den Status quo zu sichern!


----------



## Stoni-Killer (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Moin Thomas,
 heute früh gesehen!!
 Der DAFV bemüht sich um Zahlen bezügl. Angler und Dorsch aus der Ostsee...

 siehe hier: http://dicht-am-fisch.de/medien/daf-artikel/umfrage-kein-dorsch-nachwuchs-2015

 Der GF des DAFV bitte um mithilfe...
 Titel: Dorschjahrgang 2015 – Der DAFV benötigt die Auskunft der Angler

 für meinenj Teil, bin ich sicher, das die daraus folgenden Zahlen mit Sicherheit gegen uns Angler verwendet werden (können):r

 Greetz Stoni-K


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Naja, wer Anglerfeinden wie dem DAFV, dem LSFV-SH und dem LFV MV helfen will, die bisher mit Thünen, und Rodust gegen Angler gekämpft haben, kann da ja auch da beim DAFV mitmachen - ich würde es sowenig tun wie ich Daten an Thünen liefern würde, ich kämpfe gegen, und nicht für und mit Anglerfeinden:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auf Grund dessen, dass sich Anglerfeinde aus der Politik wie Frau Rodust oder von Verbänden wie DAFV und Konsorten der Zahlen des Thünen Institutes bedienen, die vom TI dazu noch selber im eigenen Sinne (mehr Geld für Forschung bekommen) interpretiert werden, *werde ich persönlich als Angler zukünftig weder wie früher dafür werben, dem Thünen Institut bei der Ermittlung und Erhebung von Daten zu helfen, noch werde ich selber jemals Daten von mir und meinen Fängen diesem Institut zur Verfügung stellen.*
> 
> Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Semmel_PB (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

..in der Welt ist auch eben ein kurzer Artikel erschienen:
https://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_...idt-gegen-starke-Senkung-der-Dorschquote.html


----------



## torstenhtr (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Vielen Dank an Thomas für die Publikation der Antwort des Thünen-Instituts.

Mir hat gefallen, das er sich nicht einlässt auf deine subjektive/suggestive Einleitung und sofort kontert. Dafür hat er meinen Respekt. Nun ist auch der Kontext für mich klarer (Zusammenhang Bestandszustand / ermittelten Anglerfängen bezieht sich auf einen Beobachtungszeitraum).

Im Endeffekt trifft die Wissenschaft an der Stelle nur Vorhersagen auf Grund bestimmter Einschränkungen. Was die Politik daraus macht ist eine andere Sache und liegt nicht in der Verantwortung der Wissenschaft.

Und Zimmermann hat das auch sehr schön ausgeführt; die "Vertreter der Angler" (wie Angelverbände / Kutterbetreiber / DFV etc.) sind nicht in der Lage eine gemeinsame Position zu vertreten. Und meiner Meinung nach haben die Angler die Höchststrafe verdient, wenn sie keine starke Lobbyvertretung aufbauen, die z.B. hier klar gegen jegliche Einschränkung der Angler argumentiert und das mit den anderen Verbänden exakt so abstimmt.

PS: Die Berufsfischer hatten sich 2015 zwar gegen ein Baglimit ausgesprochen, jedoch für Laichschongebiete / Schonzeit. 
Vgl. Pressemitteilung Verband der deutschen Kutter- u. Küstenfischer vom 21.10.2015, publiziert über den DFV.
http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/downloads/Pressemitteilung_21.10.2015.pdf

Zitat Kahlfuss: "[..] Es  ist  sinnvoll,  dass  die  Angler auch  einen  Beitrag  zur  nachhaltigen  Bestandsbewirtschaftung  leisten. [..]"


----------



## hans albers (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

moin

@torstenhtr  

sehe ich  genauso...#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*



> Die Berufsfischer hatten sich 2015 zwar gegen ein Baglimit ausgesprochen, jedoch für Laichschongebiete / Schonzeit.


In gegenseitiger Absprache mit den Anglern (Initiative und Kutterkäptns, NICHT DAFV und Konsorten) auf freiwilliger Basis, nicht verordnet.


torstenhtr schrieb:


> . Und meiner Meinung nach haben die Angler die Höchststrafe verdient, wenn sie keine starke Lobbyvertretung aufbauen, die z.B. hier klar gegen jegliche Einschränkung der Angler argumentiert und das mit den anderen Verbänden exakt so abstimmt.


sehr ich genauso...



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt trifft die Wissenschaft an der Stelle nur Vorhersagen auf Grund bestimmter Einschränkungen. Was die Politik daraus macht ist eine andere Sache und liegt nicht in der Verantwortung der Wissenschaft.


Machts aber nicht besser, dass Zimmermann selber weiss, dass eine Beschränkung der Angler nur auf die Quote der Fischer aufgerechnet wird und nicht dem Bestand dient ..

Und der Vorschlag der Einbeziehung der Angler kam trotzdem von Thünen und eben NICHT von der Politik!

Thünen gehts schlicht drum, weiter Kohle abzuziehen als einzige, die Daten liefern (selbst wenns nur so dürftige, geschätzte und hochgerechnete sind) - würden die Anglern keinen signifikanten Einfluss zusprechen, bekämen sie keine Forschungskohle dafür..

Kein Wunder, dass dann sowas rauskommt, wie aktuell - man beisst auch als "Wissenschaftler" nicht die Schützer/Behörden/Regierungshand, die einen füttert...


----------



## willmalwassagen (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Ich weiss hier gar nicht was ich glauben kann.
Heringsangler, die während der Saison Tag für Tag am Angeln sind und am Ende der Saison mehrere hundert  bis Tausende Heringe gefangen haben sind vieleicht nicht alle Fischschützer sonder sich selbst steuerbreite Nebenerwerbsfischer.
Dorschangler, die an 50 Tagen jeweils "nur" 5 Dorsche fangen (250) im Jahr und viele die viel mehr fangen, dazu Fische im Jugendstadium, auch da fällt mir der Glaube an den unschuldigen Angler schwer.
Trotzdem ist natürlich ein Fangverbot für Angler zu Gunsten der Berufsfischer nicht zu akzeptieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist natürlich ein Fangverbot für Angler zu Gunsten der Berufsfischer nicht zu akzeptieren.


Hat Zimmermann bei Rodust doch schon zugegeben:
Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier ergibt sich für mich persönlich eine klar anglerfeindliche Grundhaltung aus folgender Aussage im Protokoll der Veranstaltung von Dr. Christopher Zimmermann, Institutsleiter vom TI (https://www.thuenen.de/de/of/personal/leitung/dr-christopher-zimmermann/), die er auf die Frage von Martin Momme (siehe: https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE/Fachinhalte/F/fischerei/organisationFischereiverwaltung.html, Fischereireferent, Küsten- und Muschelfischerei, Fischwirtschaft der obersten Fischereibehörde in SH), welchen Einfluss eine europaweite verpflichtende Regulierung der Angelfischerei (bag limits, Laichschonzeit, Mindestgröße) auf die Fangmöglichkeiten der kommerziellen Fischerei haben könnte.
> 
> *Sinngemäß zusammengefasst die Antwort von Zimmermann aus dem Protokoll:*
> Er führt aus, dass bisher *nur die deutschen Anglerfänge *in der ICES-Bestandberechnung und Vorhersage berücksichtigt werden würden.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Bis jetzt noch nix bekannt geworden bzw. es lässt noch keiner was raus. Selbst meine gut informierten Kreise sitzen noch "auf dem Trockenen"...

Bleibe dran....


----------



## offense80 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Newsflash !!!

Aus gut unterrichteten Kreisen, hat der EU Fischkopp Rat jetzt eine Abwrackprämie für Dorschangeln, Rollen, Schnüre und jeglicher Art von Ködern beschlossen. Jeder Angler kann sein Ostsee Equipment beim Händler seiner Wahl abgeben. Dieser schickt eine Liste mit dem gesamten abgegebenen Gerödel nebst Namen und Wohnanschrift direkt an das Thuenen Institut. Hier wird ausgewertet, wie hoch der Preis ist, und das Geld wird schnellstmöglich ohne Umwege direkt an die SPD, den DAFV, dem LSFV-SH , LFV MV und an die armen Fischer aus DK überwiesen. Das TI selbst, behält nur eine 29%ige Aufwandsentschädigung. 

Und wer sich noch fragt, warum man seinen Namen und die Adresse angeben soll......damit bei späteren Kontrollen auf See leichter festgestellt werden kann, ob man sich nicht neues Gerät gekauft, und so die EU beschissen hat...denn DAS geht ja nun gar nicht


----------



## banzinator (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Ich spende gerne mein olles Gerödel für diese top
Vereine !!!


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Ab 21.25 Uhr gibt es einen Livestream der Pressekonferenz zum heutigen Tag, unter diesem Link.
http://video.consilium.europa.eu/en/webcast/0670f38a-158d-44c1-b763-c9a53e096f3f


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

thx.........


----------



## Nidderauer (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Heringsangler, die während der Saison Tag für Tag am Angeln sind und am Ende der Saison mehrere hundert  bis Tausende Heringe gefangen haben sind vieleicht nicht alle Fischschützer sonder sich selbst steuerbreite Nebenerwerbsfischer.
> Dorschangler, die an 50 Tagen jeweils "nur" 5 Dorsche fangen (250) im Jahr und viele die viel mehr fangen, dazu Fische im Jugendstadium, auch da fällt mir der Glaube an den unschuldigen Angler schwer.



Das ist ja wohl die Ausnahme, die Du hier schilderst. Bei der man aber durchaus erwerbsmäßigen Handel mit den gefangenen Fischen unterstellen kann.

Der Durchschnittsangler an der Ostsee angelt vielleicht 5 Tage im Jahr dort und fängt 10 Fische insgesamt. Mehr isses nicht und mehr wars auch noch nie.

Wenn Du einen 100 Mann-Verein hernimmst, der ein 100 ha Gewässer bewirtschaftet in welchem 100 Zander pro Jahr gefangen werden, dann kannst du bei der Auswertung der Fangbücher auch feststellen, dass max 10 Mann zusammen 90 Zander gefangen haben, 10 weitere haben jeweils einen Zander gefangen und 80 sind leer ausgegangen. Würdest Du die 10 Erfolgreichsten wegen Neid rausschmeißen, stünden halt nur noch 10 Zander jährlich in den Fangbüchern, weil die nichtgefangenen Fische nicht von selbst im Kescher der anderen zappeln. Das ist halt einfach so, dass manche viel mehr fangen, deshalb haben die aber mit Sicherheit nicht alle 10 Gefriertruhen zuhause stehen.

Und diejenigen, bei denen das zutrifft sind illegale Nebenerwerbsfischer und keine Angler.

Bezüglich der Dorsche scheint es wohl länger zu dauern. 

http://www.eu-info.de/dpa-europaticker/274729.html

Grüße Sven


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ab 21.25 Uhr gibt es einen Livestream der Pressekonferenz zum heutigen Tag, unter diesem Link.
> http://video.consilium.europa.eu/en/webcast/0670f38a-158d-44c1-b763-c9a53e096f3f



Grade Mail von Verhandlungen bekommen - kann noch länger dauern.
Momentan Gespräche mit der Kommission..
Bis jetzt noch nix entschieden...


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Jetzt auf 23 Uhr verschoben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Ich mach Feierabend für heute abend - haltet mich aufm Laufenden ..


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Der dänische Umweltminister hat einen Facebook-Post veröäffentlicht.
https://www.facebook.com/esbenlunde...0036061149758/707850466034982/?type=3&theater

Ich kann kein Dänisch und weiß nicht, ob dem Facebook Übersetzer zu trauen ist.
Entweder wollen sie die Quote auf 55% vom Vorjahr setzen oder um 55 Prozentpunkte von den 88% runtergehandelt.
Und jetzt wird noch auf die Bestätigung durch die Kommision gewartet?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Quote wohl statt 88% auf 55%
(Kein) ? Fischverbot für Fischer vom 1.Februar bis 31.März in Wassertiefen von 0-20m.
Mehr steht dort noch nicht, von Anglern auch nichts.

Das Wort Lukkeperiode kann man zu beiden seiten hin sehen...

Warten wir weiter ab...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

55% zu Vorjahr und anscheinend keine Schonzeit für Berufsfischer für Boote unter 15m in Tiefen von 0-20 Meter...

Das wären dann 5715 Tonnen, also doppelt so viel wie die Angler- oder bei den angedachten Beschränkungen die vierfache Menge!


----------



## bombe220488 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Hab mir das von Facebook übersetzen lassen 
"Live-Berichterstattung von Luxemburg an Tv2-Nachrichten über die Verhandlungen. Wir haben uns in Østersøgruppen geeinigt. Jetzt warten wir heute Abend auf die Genehmigung der Kommission.
Es ist ein halber Sieg für die dänische Fischerei in Bezug auf den Ausgangspunkt, also, wenn die Kommission die Kommission genehmigt hat:
Die ursprüngliche Reduzierung von Kabeljau in der westlichen Ostsee Betrug 88 Prozent. Jetzt sind wir 55 Prozent runter.
Die ursprüngliche Reduzierung von Kabeljau in der östlichen Ostsee Betrug 39 Prozent. Jetzt sind wir 25 Prozent runter.
Gleichzeitig können die Dänischen Fischer in den Booten bis zu 15 Metern Fisch in Lukkeperiode vom 1. Februar-31. März 2017 auf 0-20 m Wasser.
Ich bedaure die Tatsache, dass es so wenig Unterstützung von Dänemark gibt, das alles in allem, das beste, was wir konnten."


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ab 21.25 Uhr gibt es einen Livestream der Pressekonferenz zum heutigen Tag, unter diesem Link.
> http://video.consilium.europa.eu/en/webcast/0670f38a-158d-44c1-b763-c9a53e096f3f



Livestream gerade vorbei, aber das Video ist schon online. 56% Quotenreduzierung.

Für Freizeitfischer ein allgemeines Baglimit von 5 Dorsche /Tag, "Schonzeit" von 8 Wochen in der ein Baglimit von 3 Fischen/Tag gilt.


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Kann jeder selbst "nachhören", so ca. ab Minute 4:
http://video.consilium.europa.eu/en/webcast/0670f38a-158d-44c1-b763-c9a53e096f3f


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Livestream gerade vorbei, aber das Video ist schon online. 56% Quotenreduzierung.
> 
> Für Freizeitfischer ein allgemeines Baglimit von 5 Dorsche /Tag, "Schonzeit" von 8 Wochen in der ein Baglimit von 3 Fischen/Tag gilt.



Ok, glaubt man dem dänischen Umweltminister dürfen Berufsfischer mit Booten unter 15 Metern auch im Februar und März in Wassertiefen <20 m ohne Schonzeit Dorsche abgreifen, die restlichen 12 Monate weiterhin mit Vollgas überfischen. Wir Angler werden 365 Tage beschränkt, davon 8 Wochen wo es sich nicht lohnt rauszufahren... Danke DAFV und Konsorten! Klasse verhandelt...#q


----------



## Wegberger (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Hallo,

und die dummen Verband`s- S-H`ner  werden das Ergebnis noch als Erfolg feiern. 

#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q

Weil es hätte ja schlimmer kommen können -> die eingefrorenen Dorschefilet nach Brüssel zu schicken. Man o`Man ...jetzt weiss ich endlich das die ganzen Windkraftanlagen ihre Langzeitschäden anrichten. Keiner kann mehr aufrichtig sein !

Und es ergibt einen Sinn: Wenn auf dem Westensee die Kutterkapitäne als Rudersklaven gutbezahlende LAV-SH Verbandsklaquere zu Süsswasser-Monsanto-Dorschen rudern .... dann rechnet sich das alles.

Ein Böhmermann .... wer böses denkt.


----------



## torstenhtr (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Du kannst dich ebenfalls beim Verband der Kutterbetreiber bedanken. Deren Vorschlag wurde nahezu 100% umgesetzt. (Vorschläge DAFV ignoriert)



> Der Verband  der Hochseeangel- und Bäderschiff-Besitzer schlug nach Abwägung der  wirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen zwei Tage später ohne weitere Beratung mit  der Initiative ein zeitlich befristetes bag limit von minimal fünf  Dorschen je Angler und Tag vor, um eine Schonzeit bzw. Liegezeit für die  Angelkutter zu vermeiden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Du kannst dich ebenfalls beim Verband der Kutterbetreiber bedanken. Deren Vorschlag wurde nahezu 100% umgesetzt. (Vorschläge DAFV ignoriert)


Das ist schlichter Unfug oder bewusste Lüge.

Dieser "Vorschlag" kam erst, *NACHDEM *der eigentliche Vorschlag der Initiative  (Schonmaß 40 cm, *freiwilliger Verzicht* in der Laichzeit unter 20 m zu fischen) v*om DAFV und Konsorten OHNE JEDE Absprache unterlaufen wurde!!!*

Und Herr Bohn gegenüber Habeck und dann Frau Happach-Kasan gegenüber Frau Rodust freiwillig und ohne Not 45 cm Schonmaß und eine Schonzeit angeboten hatten -* gerade die Schonzeit wollten die Angelkutter vermeiden.*

Bau hier keine Dolchstoßlegende auf - der DAFV und LSFV-SH wie auch LFV MV hatten durch ihr Vorpreschen erst die Angelkutter zu diesem (dennoch falschen und schädlichen) Vorschlag gezwungen.

*Zudem war schon zum Zeitpunkt des Vorschlages des DAFV, des LSFV-SH und des LFV MV sehr sicher, dass Europa das Baglimit bringen wird. *

Dass dann die Politik dieses freiwillige und ohne Not gemachte Angebot der als Fischereiverbände getarnten, anglerfeindlichen Naturschutzverbände DAFV, LSFV-SSH und LFV MV gerne annimmt, damit am Ende Berufsfischer mehr fangen können, sollte doch keinen wirklich wundern...

Denn das ist es, was nun der inkompetente und anglerfeindliche Haufen um  den DAFV damit erreicht hat:
Statt 88% Quotenkürzung hat die Berufsfischerei nur nur 56%  Kürzung - *nützt  dem Bestand gor nix!!!*

Möglich wurde dies mit durch "errechnete" Minderfänge der Angler.

Diese führen laut Zimmermann auch noch dazu, dass gerade deutsche Angler hauptsächlich dänischen Anglern helfen, weil deren errechneter Verzicht der Fischerei als zusätzliche Quote drauf geschlagen wird - *nützt also nicht nur nix, dieser Verzicht der Angler schadet dem Bestand zusätzlich!!*

Und die deutsche Politik macht beim Kahlschlag der Angeltourismusindustrie auch noch so mit.

DAFV, seine Vasallenverbände und Politik haben sich somit gemeinsam gegen Angler und das Angeln gewendet.

Aber es wollte ja keiner hören, wir warnten ja lange genug!!!!!!!


*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*​Die Pressemeldung der EU habt ihr ja gesehen - wie der DAFV zu dieser Meldung kommt, das *Angler keine Einschränkungen hätten*, würde mich nun wirklich interessieren:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...schraenkungen-fuer-angler-zunaechst-vom-tisch

*MEIN FEHLER!!!!
SORRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Der mir übermittelte Link war von 2015 - da sieht man, wie kurz die Freude ist, wenn man sich auf den DAFV verlässt..

und man sollte nicht morgens um diese Zeit schon arbeiten


----------



## Franky (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

Schade... Für mich wars das.


----------



## beschu (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

tja das kommt am Ende dabei raus..wenn sich die "Berufspolitiker" auf ihre Stammwählerschaft zu 100% verlassen können...Denen ist es doch letzlich egal ob jetzt wieder viele die  versucht  haben sich in dieser "Tourismusnische" eine Existenz aufzubauen Richtung Arbeitslosigkeit getrieben werden...ihre Bezüge bleiben und steigen....
 aber jetzt hilft nichts mehr...nur abwarten und auf die "Kontrollmaßnahmen" warten...#q#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wird morgen das Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee beerdigt?*

hier gehts mit der Diskussion weiter, damits nicht zu sehr zersplittert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320765


----------

